

Preventing mission creep in your (MVC) Views, or, ignorance is bliss - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Preventing-mission-creep-in-your-Views-or-ignorance-is-bliss.aspx

======
russell
It may be that I am working with a small sample size, but giving the full
freedom of Java as in jsp's to view writers leads to horrible code. The logic
is a tangle and the pages are nearly unreadable, due to the differing layout
needs of Java and HTML. A more feature poor markup language that forces the
developer to move business logic into the model will produce cleaner pages and
cleaner logic. An added benefit, as the author notes, is that producing new
views, like mobile, is a snap.

